# how many watts are 72 inch t5 bulbs?



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

how many watts are 72 inch t5 bulbs and would that be best for a 125 gallon tank, or should I do power compacts or MH? I want mid.-high- to high light in the tank. also where is a good place to get 72 inch t5 bulbs? Thanks.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

I dont think they make 70" t5's I think the longest is 60" however the 72" is 12x39w T5's

I have 60" t5ho 8x80w from geissmann on my 210.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

WhiteDevil said:


> I dont think they make 70" t5's I think the longest is 60" however the 72" is 12x39w T5's
> 
> I have 60" t5ho 8x80w from geissmann on my 210.


 really there is no such thing as a 72 inch t5? what should i do it does have a canopy and I bet some one can't be there price, he wants $350.00 but said I could take everything minius the fish for $200.00 - stand,tank,canopy. lids, fake plants, gravel, undergravel filter, 2-power filters, and some big awesome rocks, and normal lights.will just take the 405 off the 55 gallon and be ready to go if I can find lights for this 125. :drinkers:


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

um would 2x 96w power compacts work on each side work.
so that would be 55-60g if doing the math right and spliting the tank down the middle. 192/60= 3.2 192/55= 3.49090909~ 3.5
so 96x4=384 192x2= 384 guessing the inside would be 120 gallons. 120-10%(for substrate) =108 384\108 = 3.5 watts per a gallon. did I do all these math right or am I doing right? or would that be to much light coming from the power compacts?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

okay, for got the 2-3wpg has been throw out. I want to go high tech if I get the 125g but more or likely won't have the money for a light fixture...... some one please help me out.
bump!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Pm me.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Tex Gal said:


> Pm me.


got your pm and replied.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

shhhhhhh this is the little birdy, looks like tex gal's light fixture will be getting a new home.


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/7503-The-high-light-requirement-myth
http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/T5_Fluorescent/IceCap/SLR_Retrofit_Kits/

t5 HO 54w = 48"
80w = 60"


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

inkslinger said:


> http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/7503-The-high-light-requirement-myth
> http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/T5_Fluorescent/IceCap/SLR_Retrofit_Kits/
> 
> t5 HO 54w = 48"
> 80w = 60"


Thanks, well found a used work horse 7 for $25.00 now should I get 4- four foot t5ho 
or 4- three foot t5ho, or 2- five foot t5ho?


----------



## brackish bro (Jan 22, 2010)

yout best bet is to buy a 48" t5 ho with at least 8 bulbs then your covered try looking up the current nova xtreme 8x54.thats a total 450 watts / your 125 =3.4 watts a gallon. bigger tanks = bigger bills


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

actually the inside measures are 110g. I bought 4 - 36inch t5 ho bulbs. so 160/110 so I will have low light. 1.5 watts it looks like but i could do c02. 

more lights= more fertz= more c02.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

okay I just did the glass to glass measurements and it comes out 100.----------- gallons. so 100-10%(substrate). 90 gallons.
4x39=156 156/90 = 1.73 so i will have medium light i guess.


----------

